# snowy (for TV)



## seitt

Greetings,

How do you say ‘snowy’? Here this refers to a distorted TV picture.
http://www.crestock.com/image/889854-Real-TV-static.aspx

Apparently the cause is static electricity.

Please give a couple of example sentences.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello seitt,

In a situation like that, we say: "*karıncalı*"

e.g.: "Televizyon _*karıncalı*_ gösteriyor."


----------



## Black4blue

snoopymanatee said:


> Hello seitt,
> 
> In a situation like that, we say: "*karıncalı*"
> 
> e.g.: "Televizyon _*karıncalı*_ gösteriyor."



Yes, we say so. Cause it looks like lots of ants are moving around. 

And we also use *karıncalanma* as the noun form. "Görüntüde ara ara _karıncalanma_ var." (There is _snowyness_ in the display from time to time.)


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much for two excellent answers.


----------



## Guner

Well, we also say "Televizyon _*karlı*_ gösteriyor." , as in the literal translation of "snowy".


----------



## Rallino

... And the noun form of it: _*karlanma*._ _Bu televizyon karlanma yapıyor._


----------



## seitt

Thank you both very much - it is indeed the idea of snow that seems to be international. At least, that's what is used in English, Greek and Persian.


----------

